# Anyone else have the UD or Benefit pro discounts?



## manthanoelle (Jun 18, 2010)

I contacted both UD and Benefit for their professional discounts and faxed them both over a copy of my resume, my business card and my mac pro card. I do primarily beauty makeup so I don't have a comp card or tear sheet or anything. So that's the best I had that both of them were asking for.

If anyone else has both discounts or even one of them do you think that would be fine? 

And if you do have both discounts do they set you up with an online account where the % is automatically deducted before checking out or do you have to order by phone? 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 21, 2010)

I was approved for the UD discount! incase anyone has any questions about it feel free to ask.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jun 21, 2010)

Could you post the fax numbers please? Also, was there a cost for either professinal discount programs?

Thanks


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 21, 2010)

Both programs are free. Most industry discounts are free. MAC is the only brand I know of that charges for a membership.

 This is the email I got in response about asking about how to apply for the UD discount. 
 Quote:

  Thank you for your interest in representing our brand.  We do have an informal make-up artist discount program set up.  If you would like to be considered for a discount on our website, please fax your resume and credentials to 949-515-5614 *Attn: Jesse.*  We will review your information and get back to you  shortly. The discount offered is 20% for all qualifying and approved make-up  artists. Have a wonderful day.   
 
I faxed over my resume, copy of my business card and my macpro card. I faxed all of that on Friday and checked my email this morning and had this in my in box from UD.
 Quote:

  Thank you for submitting your resume  for our Make-up Artist Discount Program.  Your request has been  approved.  At the present time, we do not have a formal discount program   setup.  However, we are currently working on this and we’ll send you  more  details once it’s up and running.  As of now, please enter the code [CODE WAS HERE]   into the coupon box during checkout to receive 20% off your purchase.   Please note that this code is to be used only once.  If you wish to  place  another order with us, please contact me directly.  This code is for  your  personal use only and should not be shared with anyone.  If we find that   you are in violation of these terms and agreements, your discount  privileges can  and will be revoked.  If you have any further questions, please feel  free  to write back or give me a call toll-free.  Thank you and have a great  day!  
 
As for Benefit's program this was the response I got from them after asking about how to apply
 Quote:

  Thank you for your e-mail and interest in the Benefit Professional  Makeup Artist Discount Program. We offer a 30% discount to qualifying US  makeup artists. To apply, please fax your credentials (i.e. resume, a copy of your  license, a call sheet, and anything that solidifies your professional  makeup artist status) along with name, mailing address, e-mail address  and phone number to (415) 781-3930 Attn: Makeup Artist Discount Program. The review process takes 2-3 weeks. You will then be notified once you  are approved. Thank you for contacting us at Benefit Cosmetics.  
 
I faxed them over the same thing on Friday as well so we'll see if that was good enough of credentials for them too.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the information.

Good luck!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 1, 2010)

I WAS APPROVED FOR BENEFIT TOO! I thought I would tell you guys and gals about this too. In case you would like to apply.

I emailed them a few weeks ago asking about the discount and this is what I got:
 Quote:

  Hello Samantha,

Thank you for your e-mail and interest in the Benefit  Professional Makeup Artist Discount Program. We offer a 30% discount to  qualifying US makeup artists.

To apply, please fax your credentials (i.e. resume, a copy of your  license, a call sheet, and anything that solidifies your professional  makeup artist status) along with name, mailing address, e-mail address  and phone number to (415) 781-3930 Attn: Makeup Artist Discount Program.

The review process takes 2-3 weeks. You will then be notified once you  are approved.

Thank you for contacting us at Benefit  Cosmetics.

Chrystal
Benefit Cosmetics Customer Service  
 
So, I sent them a copy of my business card, resume, and MACPro card. Faxed it over on the 18th.

I got this email this morning from Benefit, so it took almost 2 weeks for confirmation.
 Quote:

 Congratulations!

Your  application has been approved and you're now eligible to receive your Professional Makeup Artist Discount of 30% off retail! The discount is available exclusively through our customer service line at 800-781-2336. 


Please  contact them with any questions. Also, please note that sometimes our system takes a few days to update new approved  applications.

Thanks  and happy shopping!


----------



## MsHaight (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank you for posting that!


----------



## manthanoelle (Jul 4, 2010)

No problem!
I hope this helps anyone. If anyone needs help with what to submit or anything PM me or comment on my blog or something. I'll be more than happy to help.

I am trying to find out perhaps if Benefit will let me pick up stuff from a boutique they have near by. Their headquarters is in San Francisco which is only 20 minutes from me so I am hoping I can avoid having to pay for shipping and seeing maybe if I can go by a boutique and pick stuff up then they can phone in and verify my discount approval.


----------



## karlinha (Jul 8, 2013)

what are the fax number for both?


----------



## lynpink (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi! I know this is a pretty old post but does the Benefit pro discount still exist?


----------

